
Show HN: Simple MySQL Backups. Configure in 2 mins. No complex setup - virajk31
http://barebackups.com/
======
new_guy
Sounds like a good way to get access to everyone's data.

~~~
virajk31
Don't understand why you would say something like this. You can bring your own
storage if you are worried about that! In that sense don't host anything on
Digital Ocean or Linode, or don't use MySQL from any third party provider.

